# Milestone



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Tomorrow I'm 37w pregnant (considered term) with twins, after my friend donated eggs to me..

This time last year we were about to start the fresh cycle (BFN but got pg from July FET)

After 7 miscarriages over 3 years I never thought I'd be so close, again, to having a baby (ies)

I just want to encourage everybody thinking of this as an option.


----------



## LLM (Dec 9, 2004)

Truly inspirational! I wish you a happy and healthy arrival of your twins xx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Great news.

Feeling quite negative at the mo but your situation is similar to mine so it just shows what can happen!!  

Really hope the birth goes well. Looking forward to hearing about it all!   

Love Angelmummy
xxx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Where has that time gone !!

you will soon be mummy,  hope its an easy birth for you !!

Exx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Angelmummy said:


> Great news.
> 
> Feeling quite negative at the mo but your situation is similar to mine so it just shows what can happen!!


Spookily similar!
See, there IS hope!

xxx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, hadn't realised how close our past experiences were.

  That I'll get twins too one day and finish off the same way!!

    for a straightforward birth. You must be so excited!!

Have you got names yet?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Angelmummy said:


> Yes, hadn't realised how close our past experiences were.
> 
> That I'll get twins too one day and finish off the same way!!
> 
> ...


******* and *****...


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow they are unusual and beautiful names! Where do they come from? What do they mean?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Scottish/Irish

******* means Margaret, ***** means chieftain

xx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely  Margaret was my mums name. so it must be good....


----------

